# I figured out TikTok Chad



## KrissKross (Aug 16, 2019)

If you don't remember, see here:
https://looksmax.org/threads/who-is-this-guy.36004/#post-667625
Anyway, after much investigation, I have come to the cope conclusion that a good 75% of his extreme Chadlieness come from insane hair halo. I believe that if he was to have a more normie hair cut instead of the Leonardo Dicaprio hairstyle he does have, he would still be very good looking, but his hair halo is insane. 
This is very bad news for baldcels or norwoodcels, but I think it is the truth.


----------



## Loko88 (Aug 16, 2019)

Cope
Big skull
Zygos and cheekbones area very defined
Hooded eyes, no eyelid exposure
Foward growth
Hair

All of this makes him attractive. Not just hair


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 16, 2019)

He has insane harmony and impeccable features. You're coping at this point.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 16, 2019)

Loko88 said:


> Cope
> Big skull
> Zygos and cheekbones area very defined
> Hooded eyes, no eyelid exposure
> ...


Also his jawline, which is insanely underrated here. Jaw sharpness and gonial angle from certain angles (not from profile view) is actually extremely important.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 16, 2019)

figures me out


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Also his jawline, which is insanely underrated here. Jaw sharpness and gonial angle from certain angles (not from profile view) is actually extremely important.


My friend said his 90 degree angled jawline looked weird. He's not blackpilled, but do you know why? I didn't even mention his jawline. I just said the guy looked good.



cocainecowboy said:


> figures me out


Wastes my time


----------



## belnar93 (Aug 16, 2019)

Looks like jeff seid


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 16, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Looks like jeff seid


But much better lol


----------



## Slob (Aug 16, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> My friend said his 90 degree angled jawline looked weird.


It looks weird to him because he's coping and he doesn't see gigachads often. He's a different species compared to Chad. 
Many virtue signalling roasties on reddit would also claim he looks "weird", but what they would never admit is that he looks weird in a very good way. Weird aka different species (Chad.)
They'd get wet on the spot in front of that Chad and lose their ability to talk.


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 16, 2019)

Slob said:


> It looks weird to him because he's coping and he doesn't see gigachads often. He's a different species compared to Chad.
> Many virtue signalling roasties on reddit would also claim he looks "weird", but what they would never admit is that he looks weird in a very good way. Weird aka different species (Chad.)
> They'd get wet on the spot in front of that Chad and lose their ability to talk.


True tbh

He's a low self-esteem Chadlite too. Kinda sad if I'm ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 17, 2019)

Loko88 said:


> Cope


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 17, 2019)

DING DONG YOU ARE IN THE WRONG SECTION


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 17, 2019)

this is the bad news for slavic low-tier THIN hair

who cares that I have a head full of thin hair?

thickness nw3 > thin shit nw0


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Aug 17, 2019)

His height probably haloes him the most 
But I also instantly detected his hair halo


----------



## Whyamihere (Aug 17, 2019)

Want to kill that guy


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 17, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> If you don't remember, see here:
> https://looksmax.org/threads/who-is-this-guy.36004/#post-667625
> a good 75% of his extreme Chadlieness come from insane hair halo


----------

